# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا شركات فيديو جديد يستعرض لنا تقدم الأعمال في المقر الرئيسي الجديد لشركة آبل، Apple Park

## mohamed73

لقد رأينا العديد من الفيديوهات التي تستعرض لنا المقر الرئيسي الجديد  لشركة آبل والمعروف بإسم Apple Park، وهو المقر الذي كان قيد البناء منذ  سنوات عديدة، وبالضبط منذ العام 2014.أما وقد قلنا ذلك، فنحن هنا مع مقطع فيديو جديد من المصور Duncan Sinfield  مصور بدقة 4K وبإستخدام طائرة من دون طيار يستعرض لنا تقدم أعمال البناء  في المقر الجديد الطموح لشركة آبل. وكما ستلاحظون، فقد شارفت شركة آبل  تقريبًا على الإنتهاء من عملية بناء المقر بحيث نجحت فعلا في بناء الأقسام  الأساسية للمقر، وهي الآن تعمل على بناء الطرقات وغرس الأشجار وإنجاز  المهام غير المعقدة الأخرى.عموما، من المتوقع أن يتم الإنتهاء من بناء المقر الرئيسي الجديد لشركة  آبل والمعروف سابقا بإسم Apple Spaceship Campus بحلول نهاية هذا العام أو  في العام المقبل، وسوف يكون هذا المقر موطنا لأكثر من 12 آلف موظف لدى شركة  آبل مع العلم بأن مساحة هذا المقر تبلغ 2.8 مليون قدم مربع. وتحت المبنى  الرئيسي سيكون هناك مرآب للسيارات قادر على إستيعاب 2400 سيارة، وبجانب  المقر الرئيسي سيتم أيضا بناء بعض المباني الأخرى، بما في ذلك المبنى الخاص  بالبحث والتطوير.

----------

